# Am I feeding 2-5 month old Pygmy Goats correctly?



## lildivasmama (May 30, 2014)

I am a newbie goat owner. I get soooo confused by all these labels, feed store employees, other goat owners (but not pygmys).....
Am I feeding these girls right? They have alfalfa hay and fresh water available at all times. I also feed them Nutrena Goat Feed 3 times a day. The bag says 3% of body weight so I break that down into morning noon & night feedings. I also add the MannaPro Goat Balancer to their feed. They have a fairly large pen with plenty of weeds & grasses. We also let them out with us 2 or 3 times everyday to run around and graze. 
Soooo.....are we ok? Do I need to also have baking soda/salt avaialable in blockform or in dishes even though I add the goat balancer? 
Also....they came to me infested with lice which we are finally beating! Yay! BUT I noticed today that the backs of their ears are all scabby.....now what?! Fleas? Mites?
Any help or direction is greatly appreciated! This is a lifelong dream to have my goats and I want them to have to best life possible. Thanks in advance


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 30, 2014)

If you are feeding them free choice alfalfa, they probably don't *need * much else besides loose minerals.  I don't know what 3% of their body weight would break translate too as far as the feed, but they wouldn't need much that's for sure at least not making babies or milk.

I don't feed my dairy goats free choice alfalfa.  I give free choice coastal bermuda and give flakes of alfalfa and mine are well conditioned.

As long as their little tummies look full, they are active, and they are growing you are fine.

The scabby's on ears are probably mites.  Premetherin (spelling?) is good for that.

Cute goats by the way.


----------

